# Puppy dandruff and itching!



## acf_43 (Mar 10, 2013)

Maddux, my 11 week old has scratched a lot since we got him 4 weeks ago, and from the beginning I thought he might have some type of allergies. Recently I've noticed it's getting worse, sometimes he whines a little while he is scratching and he has started biting his feet. About a week ago I noticed he has a good bit of dandruff that also seems to be getting worse. I called the vet yesterday and she said to bathe him with baby shampoo, and it appears to be a little better today but not much.

I'm in the process of switching him from Purina Puppy Chow to Blue Wilderness Puppy food. 

Do you think that this is an allergy thing? Should I bathe him again? My boyfriend thinks I should but I don't want to dry his skin out by bathing him too much. 

We are going to the vet next week for shots but if he is too terribly uncomfortable I don't want to wait until then, but some other opinions would be very helpful!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You might want to google 'walking dandruff' in puppies - don't be too alarmed if this is what Maddux has, I know others on here have had pups with it and it does clear once treated...
Bathing him with baby shampoo will not dry out his skin.
Good luck - keep breathing!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You could always add a little fish oil into his dinner as that can be good for the skin and coat.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It could be a reaction to something in his food. Or as the grass is beginning too grow maybe an allergy to grass. It might be worth checking with the vet. Maybe an antihistimine from the vet could help.


----------



## acf_43 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you all! I will look into all of these options.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi - my puppy had "Walking Dandruff" when we got him. He looked very flaky, especially on his back and legs and it was in larger lumps. He also scratched too. I took him to the vets and he took one look at it and tested him for skin mites (which is also Walking Dandruff). Unfortunately it also turned into Ear Mites which is not uncommon so for the first 5 weeks I had a poorly puppy. We had some medicated shampoo to bathe him in once a week for 3 weeks which cleared it up, the Ear Mites were a little more tricky as he could not have advocate as he was only 7 weeks old.

Please ask your Vet to check for skin mites as one of the puppies in Monty's litter was not diagnosed properly until I gave everyone the news that Monty had it. On return the puppy was properly tested and treated.

Monty loves his baths now and it did help getting him used to the shower! Although I would rather him not of had it.

They pick it up from either the mother or other dogs in the family.

Good luck and hope all goes well.


----------

